# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  رفاق السلاح حظوا بشرف الخدمة مع جلالة الملك

## معاذ ملحم

*رفاق السلاح حظوا بشرف الخدمة مع جلالة الملك شهود على شيم قائد بالفطرة* 

 

2010/06/10

عمان - بترا 


بقلم العميد الركن طلال بني ملحم


هم ثلة من اولئك الذين حظيوا بشرف الدراسة والخدمة العسكرية برفقة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني, ليبقى هذا الشرف وسام فخر واكبار, وليبقوا بذكريات جمعتهم والقائد شهودا على شيم مليك هو قائد بالفطرة.. فالتواضع والنبل وروح المبادرة, الابداع وحب المغامرة, العطاء والايثار ورجاحة الفكر.. صفات هاشمية ارتبطت بملك انسان يجمع ولا يفرق. يرحب جلالته بالنقد البناء ويقدّر كل من يملك فكرة مبدعة تحدث فرقا في حياة الناس, يحترم الآخر, متسامح, جامع وهو سليل الدوحة الهاشمية بين الاصالة والحداثة ولجلالته رؤى استشرافية تتقن قراءة البيئة الاستراتيجية وتخطط على اساسها. 


العميد الهروط: تعلمت منه ما لم اعلمه على مر سنيّ الخدمة


(الاردن اولا ) عند جلالته ليست مجرد فكرة, انها نهج حياة, هو الفارس المغامر بمسؤولية وشرف. تلك الصفات وغيرها تشرّف عدد من رفاق جلالته ايام الدراسة والخدمة العسكرية بمعرفة مداركها عن قرب تماما كما يعلم كل الاردنيين شيم الملك النبيلة التي لم تكن يوما غريبة عليهم, اذ انها انعكاس طبيعي لقيم المدرسة الهاشمية التي تحلت بنبل السمات وسموها. شرف عظيم لنا ان نعيش هذه الأيام السعيدة, أياما فيها أعياد الوطن, وأعياد القائد: عيد الاستقلال, وعيد الجلوس الملكي, ويوم الجيش, وعيد النهضة العربية الكبرى , هكذا بدأ مدير المكتب العسكري الخاص لجلالة القائد الأعلى العميد الركن جمعة طحيمر الهروط حديثه لوكالة الانباء الاردنية (بترا). ويقول: وشرف عظيم لي حديث اخص به مليكنا وسيدنا ومولانا وقائدنا ومعلمنا أبا الحسين الباعث على نمائنا وتطورنا وتقدمنا, سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يكلأ الأردن بعين رعايته, وأن يلبسه ثوب الأمن, والطمأنينة, وأن يحفظ أبا الحسين وولي عهده الأمين والعائلة المالكة الكريمة, ويقيهم كل مكروهٍ وسوء.


وحول تشرّفه بالخدمة الى جانب جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني يقول: لقد أكرمني الباري عز وجل أن أكون قريبا من جلالته في محطتين هامتين, وعلى الرغم من تباعد الزمن بينهما فلم ينقطع تواصلنا مع جلالته, اذ كانت المحطة الاولى في بداية الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي وكنا برفقة سيدنا عندما كان مرشحا في الكلية العسكرية الملكية ( ساند هيرست ). أما المحطة الثانية وفقا له فهي المحطة الحلم عندما منّ الله عز وجل عليّ بفضله وكرمه وأن أكون قريباً من جلالته وأحظى بشرف خدمته مديرا لمكتبه العسكري الخاص منذ أكثر من سنة ونصف السنة, وهو موقع يشرفني وأكبر به ما حييت, تعلمت منه ما لم أعلمه على مر سنيِّ الخدمة, ونلت من كريم الرعاية ودفء العناية وحلم القائد وحكمته, وورعه وسداد رأيه ما لم أنله على مدى العمر. ويشير العميد الركن الهروط الى ان الحديث عن جلالة سيدنا لا يتسع له الورق ولا تفيه حقه الساعات, والمرء في مثل هذه المواقف تحكمه الحيرة, ووفاء أبي الحسين حقه في دقة التعبير عن صفاته وشمائله وعطائه ليس بالشيء السهل وسأحاول التوقف عند بعض الحقائق القيادية والإنسانية لجلالته وهي غيض من فيض .


وعن مدرسة جلالة سيدنا في القيادة يقول: هو المبادر بالرؤى التي تنصهر داخلها كل المفاهيم والسياسات والاستراتيجيات والمبدع في وصل الحلقة بين جميع من يأتمر بأمره, يجمع ولا يفرق, وجلالته الفيصل بين النجاح والفشل لصالح النجاح والتقدم لأنه لا يرضى عن النجاح بديلاً, والداعم لكل ما هو ايجابي.


ويؤكد الهروط انه وحيثما تكون المشكلات يكون جلالته المرجعية, لأن الحلول مهيأة, والخلافات محسومة, والرأي الصائب في حضرة سيدنا هو الأولى بالترجيح, وجلالته هو القدوة دائما في التوجيه للتنمية والتدريب ورعاية الإنسان باعتباره المورد والثروة الرئيسية للوطن والقدوة في توجيه الجهود نحو النجاح ومواجهة المتغيرات المحيطة وتوظيفها لتحقيق الأهداف.


ويقول ان جلالته متميز في الاستماع الدقيق والمتابعة, يتكرم علينا بالمشورة ويستحثنا على طرح الأفكار بكل ثقة وحرية بدون تكلف مهما كانت درجة أهمية هذه الآراء وقوتها مقارنة مع طروحاته العظيمة يحفظه الله, الأمر الذي يحفزنا دائما عندما يشعرنا جلالته بقيمتها وأهميتها وتنال قبوله ورضاه لافتا الى انه ومن مكارم جلالته أنه يبث الروح المعنوية في كل من حوله ويثمن مواهبه, وكلما ارتقى مَن حوله في العطاء, يفتح أمامهم آفاقاً جديدة وواسعة لبذل المزيد.


وعن الملك الانسان يقول: ولأنه صاحب القلب الكبير فإن جلالته ينظر باهتمام إلى الظروف الاجتماعية للناس, وتأخذ هذه الأمور على تفاوت أهميتها حيزاً كبيراً من اهتمام جلالته عندما تتعلق بظروف الناس وحاجاتهم, ففي كل زيارة ميدانية يستمع جلالته باهتمام لحاجات المواطنين ليحوّل كل طلب لهم لصاحب العلاقة والاختصاص ويأمره بمتابعته. ويستطرد الهروط بقوله: ويَشعر كل من يعمل بمعية جلالته بالأمن والقوة والمعنوية العالية لأنه يُشعرهم بأهميتهم, ويعزز لديهم الثقة بأنفسهم من خلال شفافيته وتسامحه, وجلالته يحفظه الله يتحلى بالمودة المطلقة ويؤمن بعمل الفريق ولا يغيب عنه رفاق دربه, ويتذكر دائما الكثير ممن رافقوه في مسيرة الحياة والعطاء والعمل, وعندما يكون لديه فسحة بسيطة من الوقت, يتحدث عنهم بالتفصيل, رغم مرور الزمن الطويل ورغم كثرة مشاغله واهتماماته.


ويقول: عرف عن جلالته أثناء خدمته العسكرية أنه يشارك افراد مجموعته في أي نشاط, ويخلق تفاعلا بين الضباط والافراد, ويكون في منتهى السعادة عندما يشاركهم برامجهم اليومية, وكان يستمتع عند مشاركتهم وجباتهم العادية البسيطة, ووجبات الطعام حتى أنه أثناء (استراحة الساعة العاشرة صباحا وهي على حساب أفراد الفصيل) كان يصر سيدنا على أن يدفع ما يترتب عليه من مبالغ مالية دون تمييز بينه وبينهم. ويضيف ان (الأردن أولا) عند جلالته ليست مجرد فكرة, لكنها منهج حياة, وهدفها النهائي عنده أردن قوي قادر على التغيير ومواجهة الأحداث, ومساعدة الشعوب الشقيقة والصديقة, لذلك نلحظ من جلالته دائماً الوقوف إلى جانب كل من يحتاج إلى مساعدة من شقيق أو صديق في الكوارث والمصائب والأزمات.


العميد العياصره: سبق ابناء جيله في التفوق والابداع


يقول آمر الكلية العسكرية الملكية العميد الركن انور علي العياصرة في وصفه للايام التي تشرف بها بمرافقة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اثناء الدراسة في الكلية العسكرية البريطانية لم يكن يوما عاديا عندما شعرت بأنني سأتشرف بصحبة أمير هاشمي بدورة الكلية العسكرية البريطانية (ساندهيرست) خلال عامي (1980 - 1981), لقد رأيته شابا تشع من محياه ملامح النبوغ المبكر, سمات الإمارة, الفكر الثاقب, الاستشرافية والديناميكية في كل ما يعرض عليه أو يتعرض له.


ويضيف ان جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني سبق أبناء جيله في التفوق والإبداع, لقد بدا عسكريا محترفا وكأنه قد تخرج من ثقافة شاملة ونهل من ينابيع العلم والأدب مصنفات عز نظيرها في عمق إدراكها. ويستطرد: لقد كان جلالته الزميل والصديق الذي تمتع بالكفاءة العالية والقيادة الفذة الأكثر التزاما بالضبط والربط العسكري, ورغم سعة اطلاعه فقد كان سهلا ممتنعا, موضع احترام وتقدير التلاميذ العرب, يمليه عليهم أصله ونسبه الذي كان يتوطن كل جزء من جوانحه.


وعن مظاهر الابداع التي تحلى بها جلالة الملك يشير العميد الركن العياصرة الى ان ابداع جلالته لم يكن في جانب واحد, بل انه المتخصص المحترف, أعطى لكل عمل جدية خاصة ولكل هواية ألقا وإشعاعا, ولم يقتصر إبداعه على العمل الفردي بل كان مبدعا مُلهما بروح عمل الفريق لأنه يحب الكل ويعمل لصالحه. وعن وصفه لجلالة الملك الانسان يقول: لقد كان لحديث جلالته شجون يشعرك بالراحة والتعاطف التلقائي معنا كزملاء أردنيين وعرب, وكان العزوة والسند, رجل المواقف الصعبة, ولم يكن ناشدا للراحة, وهو مبادر في الأزمات ويتحمل الصعاب كالطود الصامد.


ويشير الى ان جلالته وظف كل هذه الصفات في بوتقة إنسانية تشعرك بأنه يبتعد عن الأضواء والظهور كأمير, بل يشعرك بأنه التلميذ العسكري المحترف ذو الصفات النبيلة التي تأسر العقول وتعمل على النفاذ إلى القلوب وكأن المرء يريد أن يبقى معه طول النهار, متواضعا مصدرا للحيوية, شعلة تعطي الآخرين دافعا معنويا مضيفا كنت أحس بأنه يشعر أنه المسؤول عن سعادتي وحل مشكلاتي وتفقد أوضاعي وأوضاع الزملاء وتحسس همومهم وأحوالهم .


ويضيف العياصرة: كان أميرا هاشميا عربيا حاملا لرسالة الثورة العربية الكبرى صاحب الرأي السديد في كل المواقف, وأردنيا يختار ندواته التطوعية عن تراث الأردن وكأنه يروج الأردن عسكريا وسياحيا وحضاريا, حيث كان يصطحب فريقا كل نهاية فصل إلى الأردن, وطن الهواشم والذي كان يشعر انه لا بد من تصديره ومعرفة الآخرين به . ويقول: كان شجاعا يحب المغامرة المدروسة, مقداما يحمل هيبة الأمير, كان يحب الناس ويتمتع بنكران الذات, مثابرا في المجالات الرياضية والهوايات الأخرى كالطيران الشراعي والسباحة و( الرجبي ). ويواصل قوله: تتكرر المناسبة والتاريخ, وتعود إليّ البهجة عندما شعرت بأنني سأصبح مساعدا له كقائد لكتيبة المدرعات/2 الملكية, ولقد كان شرف لا يدانيه شرف لأن أكون مع جلالته في وحدة من كتائب اللواء المدرع/40 (لواء النخبة), حيث عمل جاهدا لإعادة تاريخ الوحدة العريق وإعادة ألقها الذي حاز على جزء كبير من اهتمام جلالته والذي لا يقل عن اهتمامه بتاريخ الأردن وتراثه واعتزازه به .


ويذكر: ان جلالته أراد أن يجمع بين تحديث الأصالة ومراعاة الحداثة وذلك بإعادة إشارة الوحدة على أكتاف الجنود ورفع العلم عليها, وإعادة سطوة الصقر بالصورة وبالشكل المناسب كما أراد جلالته أن يجسد تأصيل الحداثة بعنايته بدباباته ومعرفة أدق تفاصيلها والعناية بها كعناية الفارس العربي بجواده والحرص على اختيار سلالته حتى أصبحت وحدته مثالا يحتذى به بين وحدات اللواء. وعن علاقة جلالته مع من تشرفوا بمرافقته في الخدمة العسكرية يقول العميد الركن العياصرة ان جلالته كان قريبا من جنوده, أبا حانيا عليهم مستمعا إلى حديثهم, يسمع ويعمل أكثر مما يتكلم, مشاركا لهم بكل نشاطاتهم وتدريباتهم, القدوة والمثل لمرؤوسيه مشيرا الى ان جلالته كان يتخذ القرار المناسب ولم يكن في اختياره ضابطا تقليديا, بل ديناميكيا يتحلى بالصبر وتحمل المسؤولية والمغامرة المحسوبة. ويشير الى ان جلالته كان كثير المطالعة والقراءة, يتميز بسلوكه النجيب, وأدبه الجم, تنظر إليه بانبهار لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الكيان الرائع, يقابلك بوجه بشوش ولا يتحرج عن جواب أي سؤال مهما صغر أو كبر مضيفا: كان جلالته يعنى بتدريب ضباطه, إذ أوكل جلالته إلي قيادة الكتيبة لإعطائي الفرصة أنا وزملائي في ميادين الرجولة والقوة .


ويبين ان جلالته كان مثابرا لتأهيل الوحدة والاعتزاز بها ويشعر أنها بيته الثاني ويعمل على تطوير القوى البشرية والسلاح والأمور الإدارية بما يتناسب مع الاحتراف العسكري, وكان جلالته ديناميكيا لا يقبل الجمود والاستكانة في تغيير الوضع القائم إلى الأفضل, يُعطي توجيها عاما, ويقرر الوسائل والخطط وكيفية التنفيذ. ويقول العياصرة: ستبقى بصمات جلالته واضحة في سفر الوحدة, وموسوعة تاريخ الجيش العربي, بل في صدور الرجال وقلوبهم, أتوجه إلى الله العلي القدير أن يكلأه بعين رعايته وان يزيده عزما ويقوي ملكه لرفع راية الأردن والعروبة والإسلام .


العميد الربابعة: جلالته يتمتع بروح المرح


آمر مدرسة الدروع الملكية العميد الركن عبدلله الربابعة يقول: تشرفت بالعمل بمعية سيدي القائد الاعلى ابان قيادته لسرية الدبابات / 2 من كتيبة الدبابات / 10 الملكية من 17 اب عام 1985 ولغاية الاول من كانون الاول لعام ,1986 حيث كنت اعمل مساعد قائد سرية. ويضيف: منذ اليوم الاول لوصول جلالته الى قيادة السرية استمع الى ايجاز عن جميع الامور التي تهم السرية من النواحي التدريبية والفنية والادارية, ثم طلب مني جلالته الاجتماع بقادة الفصائل فاستمع جلالته منهم الى احتياجاتهم, ثم حاضر السرية مجتمعة حيث وضع خطة عمل شاملة كاملة.


ويستذكر العميد الركن الربابعة قول جلالته حينها, اذ قال جلالته: كل واحد يقوم بواجبه بشكل صحيح, رح تكون افضل سرية مضيفا: وفعلا تم تطبيق هذا على ارض الواقع. وعن التزام جلالته بانضباطية الخدمة العسكرية يقول ان جلالة الملك لم يكن يتغيب على الاطلاق عن الطابور الصباحي الرياضي للسرية بل كان يحرص على التواجد في ساحة الطابور قبل الجميع, وكان جلالته يتوجه بعد ذلك الى نادي الافراد ويتأكد من وجبة الفطور ومن ثم الى نادي الضباط وبعدها يعود الى السرية في تمام الساعة السابعة والربع ليجتمع مع الضباط لمناقشة برنامج العمل اليومي وكيفية التعامل مع الوقت لتنفيذه.


ويضيف: لقد علمنا جلالته الالتزام بالوقت وما هي الاولويات وكيفية التعامل معها لافتا الى ان جلالته كان يشرف بنفسه على برنامج الدوام وعمليات التدريب والصيانة اللازمة. ويستذكر الربابعة مشاركة جلالة الملك بنفسه في غسيل وتنظيف الدبابات, وينقل عن جلالته قوله: انا في الدبابة مثلي مثلكم بدي انظف دبابتي وبدي انظف المدفع والسبطانة, كل واحد يقوم بشغله . ويقول: كان جلالته حريصا على التواصل معنا وعلى سؤالنا عن امور حياتنا المعيشية ويشاركنا افراحنا واحزاننا, وذات يوم سالني عن احد ضباط الصف وقال: لماذا لم يذهب في اجازة علما بانه صاحب دور وقلت له بانه يسكن في منطقة بعيدة ويحتاج الى اجازة اطول ولا يوجد معه ايجار طريق فطلبه جلالته الى المكتب وكرمه .


ومن الصفات التي تظهر تواضع جلالته كما يقول العميد الركن الربابعة بانه كان يجلس على الارض مع الافراد ويحب اكلة ( قلاية البندورة ) وشرب الشاي بالكوب, ويشاطرنا تناول (الساندويشات ) في منطقة التدريب. وحول الايثار عند القائد يشير الى ان جلالته وذات مرة علم انه لا يتوفر في نادي الضباط جهاز ( فيديو), فقال غدا ساحضره لكم, ليتبين بان جلالته احضر الجهاز الموجود لديه في القصر, وقال: ان الضباط يستحقون هذا, ثم عمد جلالته الى احضار جهاز اخر الى نادي ضباط الصف. وتحدث عن تمتع جلالته بروح المرح اذ كان جلالته يبث الفرح بيننا من خلال مواقف طريفة تبعث على السعادة .


العميد بني ملحم: تعلمنا من جلالته استنباط المعايير الدقيقة وتحديد الاهداف ووضع الاستراتيجيات




الموجه في كلية الدفاع الوطني الملكية العميد الركن طلال بني ملحم 

يقول بني ملحم :

 تشرفت بمرافقة جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اثناء دراستي في الكلية العسكرية الملكية البريطانية ( ساند هيرست ). ويضيف: كانت اول مرة التقي فيها جلالته في الكلية حين كان منتظما شأنه شأن بقية الطلبة في دور للطعام, وبعد ان اخذ وجبته تقدم الى الطاولة التي اجلس عليها واحد زملائي وسألني جلالته بعد حديث قصير: من اين انت, فقلت له - ولم اكن اعلم حينها انه سمو الامير - انا من الاردن, وبعد ان سألني عن وطني وحضارته ومنجزاته واعتزازي بالانتماء اليه, قال جلالته: انا (عبدالله ابن حسين ), وكم كانت دهشتي عظيمة حين علمت انني اجلس بجانب الامير الذي يتحلى باجمل صفات التواضع والقرب من الناس, وان بشكل متخف وكأنه كان يحب تلمس احتياجات الناس عن قرب دون حواجز قبل ان يمارس جلالته التخفي كاسلوب لكسر الحواجز ومعرفة واقع الحال.


ويقول لقد جمعتنا انا وعددا من الزملاء الاردنيين ايام الدراسة بجلالة القائد الذي تعلمنا منه الالتزام بالانظمة والتعليمات وباهمية تنفيذها على وجه الدقة, اذ لم يكن جلالته ليرضى بان نعامله كأمير بل كزميل لنا, فهو يتمتع بقدرة فائقة على التفكير بالرؤى المستقبلية والنظرة الى القضايا بشكل شمولي وممنهج. وحتى في ابسط المسائل كان جلالته كما يضيف العميد الركن بني ملحم يعلمنا اهمية استنباط المعايير الدقيقة وتحديد الاهداف ووضع الاستراتيجيات التي على اساسها يتوقف نجاح اي مسألة كما يشدد جلالته على ضرورة الالتزام بسقف زمني لحلها. ويبين ان جلالته وخلال سنوات الدراسة في الكلية كان حريصا على ترويج منجزات الاردن, اذ كان يعمد اثناء العطلة الدراسية لاستضافة مجموعة من التلاميذ الاجانب الى المملكة ليعكس الصور المشرقة عنها عبر اطلاعهم على مواقعها السياحية وحضارتها وتاريخها وتراثها الذي نعتز به جميعا.


وفي قصة تظهر حب القائد الانسان لعمل الخير والمساندة قال ان جلالته واثناء تواجده في منطقة البحر الميت حيث تشرفت وعدد من الزملاء بمرافقته اليها, ولدى رؤية جلالته لسيدة وقد علقت سيارتها بمياه الشاطىء, اصر على مساعدتها حين قام بنفسه بالتوجه اليها وربط سيارتها بواسطة جنزير بسيارة ( الجيمس ) التي كان يستقلها الى ان تمكن من انقاذ السيدة دون ان تعلم انه الامير عبدالله انذاك ولم يكن يريدها ان تعلم - الا انني وتحت اصرار السيدة قلت لها: اتعلمين من الذي ساعدك, انه الامير عبدالله, ولم تصدق السيدة التي ظلت تلوح لسيارة جلالته بيديها لتشكره على صنيعه, الا ان جلالته عاد وقال لي, لماذا اخبرتها عني: نحن تعلمنا ان نعمل بصمت .


ويضيف ان جلالته ومنذ ان كان اميرا يملك صفات قيادية فهو لا يحب المديح ويرحب بالنقد البناء والهادف وهو لماح, ويرى ان العمل الايجابي واجب على كل من يشعر بالمسؤولية. ويقول: ولانه يؤمن بعمل الفريق المتجانس الواحد يمقت جلالته المحسوبية والشللية ويحاربهما ويحب مساندة اصحاب الحق ويؤمن باهمية تجدد الافكار واستنباطها بما يخدم الوطن وابناءه, ويرى ان الحوار ومنهجية الافكار المبدعة تفضي الى نتائج تثري العمل العام, ويهوى جلالته البحث والتنقيب عن المواهب ويحب الاستثمار فيها بهدف التوظيف الامثل للكفاءات البشرية, تجسيدا لمقولة ( نفط العقول لا نفط الحقول ).


ويبين العميد الركن بني ملحم ان جلالته يحب كذلك الصورة الحقيقية لواقع الحال, وليس المجاملة على حسابها, ويرغب دائما ان تضعه بصورة التحديات والمعوقات, لان جلالته يعتبر ان معرفتها هي نصف حلها, لتبقى محاولات تخطيها مرهونة باستراتيجيات مدروسة وقابلة للتطبيق, ويؤمن بوضع خطط بديلة لها في حال عدم امكانية تطبيقها او تنفيذها. ويلفت الى ان جلالته يرغب بان يحدث كل مواطن في موقعه فرقا وتغييرا يخدم وطنه بهدف ان يشكل المنتج النهائي لاي عمل قيما اضافية عالية المستوى والنوعية. ويقول: لقد تدرج جلالته في قيادة الوطن الغالي تدرجا نوعيا ومنهجيا يتصف بالحكمة والقدرة على قراءة البيئة الاستراتيجية بشكل دقيق, اذ ادرك جلالته كيفية التعامل مع التحديات والمعوقات, وتعلم من تجارب العالم الناجحة واحب ان يوظفها في كل ما من شأنه خدمة الاردن وتنميته لاحداث نقلة ذات قيمة عالية في الاتجاهات كافة.


وعن صفات القائد كذلك يقول: لا يحب جلالته تأجيل عمل اليوم الى الغد, ولا يحب البذخ ويكره الاستعراض والمظاهر, متواضع وقريب اذ يتعامل مع من حوله دون حواجز, فقد نهل جلالته من مدرسة الهاشميين القيم والسلوكيات الرائعة, لقد علمنا معنى الشورى والديمقراطية وفهم الاخر وضرورة الاستماع اليه. ويضيف: نبارك لسيدنا ابا الحسين الذي نرى فيه عظمة فكر ونجاح انجاز قدرته على قيادة الاردن الى بر الامان وواحة الاستقرار, وندعو له ان يبقى سندا وذخرا لهذا الوطن الذي يلتف فيه ابناؤه جميعا حول القيادة الهاشمية التي علمتنا اسمى معاني التواضع وحب العطاء والتوق الى الانجاز.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الاردن اولا ) عند جلالته ليست مجرد فكرة, انها نهج حياة, هو الفارس المغامر بمسؤولية وشرف.

كلام يعبر عن وطنيه صادقه 

 :Eh S(7): شكرا معاذ :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يحب كذلك الصورة الحقيقية لواقع الحال, وليس المجاملة على حسابها, ويرغب دائما ان تضعه بصورة التحديات والمعوقات, لان جلالته يعتبر ان معرفتها هي نصف حلها, لتبقى محاولات تخطيها مرهونة باستراتيجيات مدروسة وقابلة للتطبيق, ويؤمن بوضع خطط بديلة لها في حال عدم امكانية تطبيقها او تنفيذها. ويلفت الى ان جلالته يرغب بان يحدث كل مواطن في موقعه فرقا وتغييرا يخدم وطنه بهدف ان يشكل المنتج النهائي لاي عمل قيما اضافية عالية المستوى والنوعية. ويقول: لقد تدرج جلالته في قيادة الوطن الغالي تدرجا نوعيا ومنهجيا يتصف بالحكمة والقدرة على قراءة البيئة الاستراتيجية بشكل دقيق, اذ ادرك جلالته كيفية التعامل مع التحديات والمعوقات, وتعلم من تجارب العالم الناجحة واحب ان يوظفها في كل ما من شأنه خدمة الاردن وتنميته لاحداث نقلة ذات قيمة عالية في الاتجاهات كافة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وعن صفات القائد كذلك يقول بني ملحم : لا يحب جلالته تأجيل عمل اليوم الى الغد, ولا يحب البذخ ويكره الاستعراض والمظاهر, متواضع وقريب اذ يتعامل مع من حوله دون حواجز, فقد نهل جلالته من مدرسة الهاشميين القيم والسلوكيات الرائعة, لقد علمنا معنى الشورى والديمقراطية وفهم الاخر وضرورة الاستماع اليه. ويضيف: نبارك لسيدنا ابا الحسين الذي نرى فيه عظمة فكر ونجاح انجاز قدرته على قيادة الاردن الى بر الامان وواحة الاستقرار, وندعو له ان يبقى سندا وذخرا لهذا الوطن الذي يلتف فيه ابناؤه جميعا حول القيادة الهاشمية التي علمتنا اسمى معاني التواضع وحب العطاء والتوق الى الانجاز. 


مشكورين يا شباب على المرور .... 


و ادام الله جلالة القائد للاردن و للاردنيين

----------

